# Laundry in Barsha/Mall of the Emirates



## chrisjennison (May 28, 2012)

Hello- I'm here from the US interning for 6 weeks with a PR agency by the Burj Khalifa- however, I'm living at the Centro Barsha near the Mall of the Emirates. The hotel charges way too much for laundry, both for casual clothes (tshirts, boxers, socks) and for button down dress shirts. Does anyone have suggestions as to wear I can do this stuff or get it down for cheapish?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Part of me wants to be mean... The place probly has a washer/dryer combo no??? Have you already settled into the artificial fake lifestyle of being crippled westerner in dubai that you cant even manage to do your own clothes?? But then... There is a part of me that wants to be nice to you poor new soul as you are going to be running around bringing people tea and wiping their ass for 6 weeks on an 'intern'. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...iving-dubai/97718-dry-cleaning-near-difc.html


----------



## chrisjennison (May 28, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Part of me wants to be mean... The place probly has a washer/dryer combo no??? Have you already settled into the artificial fake lifestyle of being crippled westerner in dubai that you cant even manage to do your own clothes?? But then... There is a part of me that wants to be nice to you poor new soul as you are going to be running around bringing people tea and wiping their ass for 6 weeks on an 'intern'.
> 
> ------
> 
> No, the place does not have a washer/dryer combo. It is a hotel room. The hotel has laundry service, but it came out to 200 Dhs for a light week of laundry. So no, I haven't settled into the "fake lifestyle of being a crippled westerner." I also am not going to be "wiping ass," as I just graduated from the best school in the US for my major, and a week and a half in I am integrated with the team already. But thanks for your kind advice...


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've already settled into the artificial fake lifestyle of being crippled westerner in dubai! 
Unless I can find an American style washer/dryer.
I absolutely hate the combo gizmo!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

5 Stars Laundry - They are located across the street from the Subway and behind the Holiday Inn (Al Barsha).
They have always done a good job for me and they have even delivered to my hotel room (when I stayed in a nearby hotel). If that isn't a kick in the groin to the hotel, I don't know what is as I gave them the laundry in the hotel's laundry bag


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

chrisjennison said:


> Jynxgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Part of me wants to be mean... The place probly has a washer/dryer combo no??? Have you already settled into the artificial fake lifestyle of being crippled westerner in dubai that you cant even manage to do your own clothes?? But then... There is a part of me that wants to be nice to you poor new soul as you are going to be running around bringing people tea and wiping their ass for 6 weeks on an 'intern'.
> ...


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, you better get off that best school high horse if you wanna do great. Intern = make sure you get your boss a good cup of Joe every morning, it goes a long way than anything else you do in 6 weeks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Both IndoMLA and Lita are taking about 5star laundry. We live in Greens now, but we still use them!


----------

